# Baseball anyone? Yu Darvish video (and others)



## Don Nguyen (Jul 11, 2013)

I like watching baseball a lot just to see players and skills. Yu Darvish has got to be one of the most interesting pitchers out there.

[video=youtube;PXO8ByR0H7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXO8ByR0H7g[/video]

Also:

[video=youtube;GLWYeMzWqhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLWYeMzWqhg[/video]


----------



## mhlee (Jul 11, 2013)

Darvish is good, but, he's not close to Petey's level yet. 

[video=youtube;D5DO2da00IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5DO2da00IY[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow. That pitch at 1:18.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pitching is the only part of baseball that I ever really got into, it's just mind-blowing the stuff that those guys can do. 
Watching slow-mo pitching analysis is pretty awe-inspiring too. 
Starts around 2min:
[video=youtube;cZvY5uF-Dlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZvY5uF-Dlw[/video]


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Wow. That pitch at 1:18.



lol batter just about did a faceplant trying to get that one.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 11, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Pitching is the only part of baseball that I ever really got into, it's just mind-blowing the stuff that those guys can do.
> Watching slow-mo pitching analysis is pretty awe-inspiring too.
> Starts around 2min:
> [video=youtube;cZvY5uF-Dlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZvY5uF-Dlw[/video]



I love me some baseball even more than knives unfortunately...what amazes me is when guys can throw 100+ or consistently 97-98...anyone seen the Dark Knight pitch this year? Harvey is ridiculous seriously saw him in person he is better than GOOD he is AMAZING!

[video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/OTbjdfBdnCA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 11, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> I love me some baseball even more than knives unfortunately...what amazes me is when guys can throw 100+ or consistently 97-98...anyone seen the Dark Knight pitch this year? Harvey is ridiculous seriously saw him in person he is better than GOOD he is AMAZING!
> 
> [video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/OTbjdfBdnCA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]



[video=youtube_share;OTbjdfBdnCA]http://youtu.be/OTbjdfBdnCA[/video]

don't know how to embed a video ?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone seen this gif of Darvish's release point on 5 different pitches? It's absolutely insane how much control this guy has. I've seen him pitch in person 5-6 times over the last two years, it's always fun to see. The last time I went he K'd the first 5 or 6 batters he faced.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 11, 2013)

Kyle said:


> Anyone seen this gif of Darvish's release point on 5 different pitches? It's absolutely insane how much control this guy has. I've seen him pitch in person 5-6 times over the last two years, it's always fun to see. The last time I went he K'd the first 5 or 6 batters he faced.



Never seen something like this before...I still don't understand it to this day the catcher is even like HUH? where is it going?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 13, 2013)

I love that knuckleball gif. I could watch it all day.

Aroldis Chapman. 105mph pitch (he hit 106 the year after or something)

[video=youtube;kjgvu4wWCxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjgvu4wWCxM[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jul 17, 2013)

One of my favorite things to watch: Ichiro and his throws.

[video=youtube;1rA0OVXpdLU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rA0OVXpdLU[/video]


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;yEpdoAZiHWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEpdoAZiHWQ[/video]


----------

